# Trauma assement



## fenris911 (May 21, 2008)

I have veiwed many videos and other training materials for the practicals. -- especially the trauma assement.

I have always understood that you would have two ghost EMTs.  Now I am told only one.  Aslo, on every video I watched they actually did a rapid trauma accessment, and then the detailed en-route.  also, they all included doing a separate "blood sweep'" there-by finishing the circulation part of the ABCs before going on to transport decicion. 

During paractice, I did all this the way I learned -- on my own.  Athought i got a perfect score (it took the whole 10 min)  i was criticised for doing a rapid trauma and a detailed.  It does say "DETAILED" -- as in "detailed physical exam."  I was also criticized for doing a blood sweep.  Redundant.

By doing the rapid, I was able to verbalize c-collar before goning on to the chest, allowing me to fully access the neck.

The other students did a rapid only, but the instructor marked everything they did under the "detailed exam" section.  i'm lost now.  i thought i had this all down.

Now iIam totally confused, and my practicals are on Saturday, May 24th.

We will have diffeerent proctors for the real thing, but now i don't know what to espect.  Have I practiced everything wrong?

any clarification?


----------



## Topher38 (May 21, 2008)

I remeber for my practical testing. I had a middle aged male that fell down a flite of stairs. He had battle wounds and I don't exactly remeber all the details. 

Pt responded to painful stimuli. ABCs were fine so far. I did a very quick RAPID trauma assessment and treated what I found on scene. Which was a sever hematoma and I think a broken femur with a laceration. Transported and re-assessed with a DETAILED physical exam. And re-checked all interventions.

They are going to give you a scenario like "so and so was ejected from a car" or "so and so fell off a roof". Something along those lines.


----------



## CPG (May 21, 2008)

*My Practicals*

Depends on where you attend.  for my practicals, they stated that they are NREMT practicals, you will have one assistant in the room.

My Practicals:

Trauma:  Power Saw to leg, one assistant (not needed).  Pt was sitting in the chair, LBB not needed either.

Medical. Chest Pain.  No assistant

CPR:  CPR / Trauma fall, used c-collar.  Assistant was by-stander doing poor CPR.  I had to coach the correct technique.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 25, 2008)

don't worry they give you 2 other ghost EMT's to help you that will understand what you say and take care of it right a way when you state to do it i.e control bleeding, c-spine. some proctors see more than others so i hope it went good for you yesterday. on mine the proctor missed half of the stuff i called out cause he was talking to his buddy while i was in the middle of my assesment and i had to do it over again that day:angry: but i'm sure you stuck to your guns and did just fine.


----------

